# Some old HDR shots.



## CMonnette (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't shot an HDR in a few years but I've always been a fan. Here are some of mine, feel free to add your input.


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 1, 2013)

I really like the tunnel shot . Where is it located ?


----------



## CMonnette (Nov 1, 2013)

CaboWabo said:


> I really like the tunnel shot . Where is it located ?


It's a little "sky-walk" thing from a parking structure to the Joe Lewis Arena in downtown Detroit.


----------



## FanBoy (Nov 3, 2013)

Some good demonstrations of HDR photography, especially the first one.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Nov 3, 2013)

Loving 1and 6, 
1 has some very nice colors. and 6 I just love all of it. Nice shots!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice! Love 5 and 6 the best.


----------



## CMonnette (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Number 6 won me a few awards back in high school. Lol.


----------



## JRE313 (Nov 3, 2013)

CMonnette said:


> CaboWabo said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the tunnel shot . Where is it located ?
> ...



I live in Detroit
Can you tell exactly where this is located?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CMonnette (Nov 4, 2013)

JRE313 said:


> CMonnette said:
> 
> 
> > CaboWabo said:
> ...



It's right outside the front entrance of The Joe.


----------



## ArtByPaolo (Dec 1, 2013)

Tractor one is phenomenal 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMonnette (Dec 6, 2013)

ArtByPaolo said:


> Tractor one is phenomenal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks.


----------



## that1guy (Dec 22, 2013)

these are all really good... some of the best i've seen on the site...


if you wouldn't mind sharing.. which filter do you use for the sharpening... USM, HIGH PASS, or third party?


----------

